
Linode DDOS - Network issue in Fremont - chrismealy
http://status.linode.com/2011/10/network-issue-in-fremont.html
======
hartror
This is the third outage we've suffered on our Fremont server in the past 3
months, it is making me look bad to the powers that be as I recommended
Linode.

It certainly isn't winning us points with our clients either :(

